# Pvc Pipe Slingshot



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

The backyard bowyer is back at it.
http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FsCB37O3iU6s&session_token=vLmvsc8Q84HOPcf6oMaOu5KB7J98MTM1MzY0MTc4OEAxMzUzNTU1Mzg4


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a backyard bowyer fan. I have made one of his PVC bows, and I think it looks and functions as good as most amature made wooden bows, which is quite well. The cost of material shouldn't be more than $2.50 per bow, and they can be made quickly and be finished to look very professional. When you first see one, you wouldn't guess it was made of PVC.

If his slingshots are equally as good, I would expect them to be stronger than a board cut. The tube won't break or shatter, it would fold, but wouldn't come flying back at you. If you did bend one by putting too much force on it, you just heat it up, straighten it and it's good to go again. The design looks sound enough and it could make a nice addition to any collection, might even end up a favorite.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Watched the videos on this one ... very interesting. Perhaps the most interesting was his use of duct tape. With lighter bands, that thing just might be worth making!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

thinking out side the box


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Man he put the rubber to it did he not? -- Tex


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i've shot pvc bows, and i felt like the handshock could pull my arm out of socket. too much mass, overall and at the tips. they're cool to mess with, but for a serious shooter that you want to aim or hunt with, find a good sapling or red oak board stave and a farrier's rasp. cost you 5 bucks to nothing. make yourself a string or use paracord. pvc slingshot is kinda cool though. i had only shot my board bows until i ran into him at the range down here and asked to try one of his bows. my wrist was sore for a week from the handshock. i wonder if you could drill holes to reduce outer (and inner) limb mass to make it shoot "sweeter" for me, i'll stick to wood.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

pop shot said:


> i've shot pvc bows, and i felt like the handshock could pull my arm out of socket. too much mass, overall and at the tips. they're cool to mess with, but for a serious shooter that you want to aim or hunt with, find a good sapling or red oak board stave and a farrier's rasp. cost you 5 bucks to nothing. make yourself a string or use paracord. pvc slingshot is kinda cool though. i had only shot my board bows until i ran into him at the range down here and asked to try one of his bows. my wrist was sore for a week from the handshock. i wonder if you could drill holes to reduce outer (and inner) limb mass to make it shoot "sweeter" for me, i'll stick to wood.


Thats interesting...I have had less hand shock with the pvc bows I've made than any other bow I have ever shot


----------

